# Damaged Active X - Unable to view online videos



## ophir (Jul 24, 2009)

OS: Windows Vista Business Ed
Browsers: IE8 primary, Firefox secondary

Until approx 2 weeks ago, Ive been able to view video programming on sites such as cbs.com, pbs.org, youtube, etc., with no problems whatsoever. Video streaming was perfectviewing programs was just like watching TV. Recently I performed updates: Windows updates, Windows online registry cleaner (first time using this), Nortons Live update. Now Im unable to view programs properly. Streaming is very choppy: audio and picture do not synchronize. The player opens and either the sound or picture display for 5 or 10 seconds then stops for several minutes then starts again and this continues indefinitely. Videos always seem to stop and start at the same point. Ive attempted to tweak settings on Media Player, IE8, uninstall& reinstall Adobe Flash Player, Shockwave, Norton firewall, roll back my computer to a previous state all to no avail. Ive discovered the following error in the Downloaded Programs folder. Could this be the problem and can someone tell me how to fix this?

First error 
{E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}

Type: Active X
Created: 11/2/2006
Last accessed: 7/23/2009
Total size: 0 bytes
Id: {E2883E8F-472F-4FB0-9522-AC9BF37916A7}
Status: Damaged
Code base: http://platformdl.adobe.com/NOS/getPlusPlus/1.6/gp.cab

Second error:
{3B0EA9E6-7003-4B38-B398-9B1B6DF439C5}

Type: Active X
Created: 11/2/2006
Last accesed: 7/22/2009
Total size: 0 bytes
Id: {3B0EA9E6-7003-4B38-B398-9B1B6DF439C5}
Status: Damaged
Code base: http://download1.answers.com/pub/AnswersSetup.cab


----------



## Kimmage (Sep 6, 2009)

I have the same problemm...i have that same file in my downloaded programme files and everything u mentioned in ur description is wat has happened to me, i cant delete it at all. but mine is obviously on stage 1 at the moment, that i know of!


----------

